# Sargent report 10-29-16



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is by far the worse October I've seen in my life. Usually by this time of the year the fishing is insane, but not this year.
Got down to the beach around noon and started throwing the cast net, got nothing. I had a couple crab in the ice chest so I put on on a rod and tossed it out. With in 5 minuets we had a bull red. My uncle gave me a couple sand trout that he caught at the cut so I put one of those on a rod and tossed it out. With in 5 minuets we had another bull red. After that there was nothing. The tide was super high and the surf was rough and muddy, but that wasn't the problem. The problem was I didn't have enough bait to keep my lines in the water, and when I did get a piece of bait the crabs would eat it off in a matter of minuets. I think it's still to hot. We need a good cold front to blow in to get the fish into their winter patterns.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

While we were surf fishing, the boys put their kayak's in the marsh behind us to go site cast for reds. They didn't find and reds, but they did come back with 5 nice trout. I also caught some sand trout and specks in the creek at night on my fly rod, that's always fun.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report sharkchum, and very good pictures. 
It has been a terrible season, it should be nothing to go down and catch bull reds until you are too tired to reel them in this time of year.
I gave it a couple of shots early in October, and they were fair to disappointing.
So I have been waiting for the kick arse reports to come rolling in before going back.
Looks like I will be flounder fishing before that happens!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the report sharkchum. My buddy was down there this last weekend also and said he ran in to y'all. He was in a turquoise F250. He did ok and said his main issue was branches and trash in the water knocking out his lines. This fall has definitely been off with this warm weather.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good job and great job by the boys!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome job by the boys... must have taught them good!!!!

tide was high for sure canal was full to the top of the pier. 

great report as always


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree on needing a cool front. That will fire up the catching in the creek too.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

How far up Caney will the fishing be good at night in the next month, if we get a couple of cool fronts? Anybody know or have good guess?


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

My place is way up the creek on Elm Lane. If you look out the back of Clem's place across the field, you are real close. In the 10 years we have been there, the fall fishing has always been best, usually on an outgoing tide, and with a Romeo Y Julieto Reserve. The trout above came from real close by. :fish:


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes it has been a terrible October indeed. Didn't catch one bull red...just a few sharks. Hooked into a BIG ray last time but broke em off in the wade gut. Fought it for over an hour but what a battle


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

I agree... is too warm for november lol.. we need a good front..


----------

